# Martha.. at home with her lovable donkeys



## FlatCreekFarm (Feb 14, 2008)

Friday's show will have a segment featuring Martha at home with her "lovable donkeys." Also, if you miss Friday's show on CBS, Marthas are always repeated the following day on Fine Living (in the evenings I think?).

Wonder if they will show that castle of a barn they have?






Edited to say: I messed up... if you get Fine Living, tune in Monday night about 7-ish (I think) for today's Martha.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 15, 2008)

Darnit, I missed it



I will have to check out what time tomorrow...Ce


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Feb 15, 2008)

Oops! I goofed



Today's Martha will be repeated on MONDAY on FINE LIVING. We have DISH, and it's channel #113.

Ok, here's my report for those of you who missed the show



They first showed Rufus, Clive and Billie ~ the mini donkeys~ at Martha's farm. She was telling about them and leading them around (saying they love to be led around on a "leash"). They were also running around playing, rolling around... just being regular li'l donkeys



Showed their paddock (which was a totally wooden fence - bet they love chewing on that OH! ). And a little lean-to for them to go into. I'll bet they go into the fancy barn at night



The stable manager also brought them on the set of the show. This time, no newspapers



(the first time they were on the show, she lined their path with newspapers). But, no poop? OH! She and Martha talked about their care. The donks are bathed once a month during the winter (more often during the warmer months), and vacuumed EVERY day to remove the dirt from "their beautiful coats." They also have their very own babysitter, Carlos





I think Martha is VERY partial to her donkeys. She refers to them quite often on the show, and there is always that gleam in her eyes when she talks about them that only we donkey owners know.. LOL


----------



## crackerjackjack (Feb 15, 2008)

I just watched Martha Stewart. I recorded it while I was at work. The little donks were so cute. I really wanted them to poop on the floor.


----------



## NCdonkeygirl (Feb 16, 2008)

She vacuums them? That's hilarious! I tried that once with the dog, but never with my donkeys. Maybe I'll bring the shop vac down to the barn... lol

I hope she has a heated barn if she's bathing them all winter. Doesn't she live in New York or something?


----------



## crackerjackjack (Feb 17, 2008)

I think what was so sad about the whole things was that she does not seem like she spends anytime with her donkeys. It is great to be able to have someone do all the messy work, but part of the fun is spending time with the animals. Her donkeys are lucky to have the other women to take care of them.


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 17, 2008)

crackerjackjack said:


> I think what was so sad about the whole things was that she does not seem like she spends anytime with her donkeys. It is great to be able to have someone do all the messy work, but part of the fun is spending time with the animals. Her donkeys are lucky to have the other women to take care of them.


I think you're right about this. Her donks. Her dogs. Her gardens. Her house. Her empire! No one has this much time! If Martha didn't have a small army of employees to actually do the handling and the "dirty work," she couldn't have any of this. You wonder if she really knows anything about taking care of any of these things, or does she just collect them!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 17, 2008)

I would have to agree, unless you actually take care of all the everyday nitty-gritty of all your animals you never really know them.I really doubt that she would have that kind of time but she does have the money to have well cared for animals and well trained animals, bring them on TV and they look fantastic...but I think we all know, its the grooms and trainers who most likely do all the work, but since its Martha's show, you can bet she will get the credit. She doesnt know what she is missing in spending time cleaning stalls and pastures and really getting to know her lovable critters. I would love to have a question and answer time with her and ask some questions


----------



## GlacierRidge (Feb 17, 2008)

I've always wondered if it's just "status..." she's got Friesians too. But I'm sure not much time to spend with them unless she's showing them off on her show. Don't care much for her...sorry... but the donkeys were so well behaved and ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 18, 2008)

It works for her.

But somehow, I don't see Martha Stewart with a pooper-scooper or a hoofpick. Do you?


----------



## GlacierRidge (Feb 18, 2008)

doubt it....

It made me wonder, too, when on the show she told her assistant to tell the audience how often "we" give them baths and care for them....

The donkeys are very well loved and pampered.....that's what counts! loved the shots of them in their pasture...


----------

